# Crab Terrarium



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 26, 2015)

So normally I create planted terrariums for my arachnids. However this time around I decided to create a terrarium for a group of Vampire Crabs (Geosesarma dennerle). I spent many months conditioning a large variety of marginal/aquatic plants to grow emersed on driftwood. There are mosses, ferns, liverworts, and other plants with a small population of dwarf tropical isopods acting as cleaners and food for the crabs. In the water portion I have various snails, blue cherry shrimp, and 6 Celestial Pearl Danios (Danio margaritatus). The majority of light comes from the south facing window and currently a small compact fluorescent is propped over the ornate glass lid (removed in the photo) in order to help the moss establish and propagate. 

Not the best photo since it doesn't capture the depth and contrast of the plants as well as I'd like. Either way let me know what you think.








Here are the crabs before I put them in:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Sep 26, 2015)

It looks really good, and I believe the crabs will enjoy there new home.
Any issues with evaporation?
Will the shrimp, snails, danio, android isopods been safe?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks. There is a glass lid I place on top so no evaporation issues. Also the isopods are meant as a cleaner and food source. So are the snails. They clean and hide and their population levels stay stable as the crabs consume them in between the times I feed them. So far no shrimp or fish have been harmed by the crabs.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 26, 2015)

More pics: http://imgur.com/a/4d45l

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 26, 2015)

very pretty love vamps  be warned, if you dont feed them pretty much daylie it is likely youl loose a fish or two.. i used to keep a few in a 20 long with some comunity fish [no idea what i used now] and some pretty mystery snails [purple ivory and a blue i think] and i ended up with 3 pretty shells and half my fish because i was sick and didnt feed them for 48hrs XD


----------



## Tenodera (Sep 26, 2015)

Oho, man, beautiful work. I'd love to have that sitting on my desk.


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 27, 2015)

That is awesome! How big is it? What kind of maintenance is involved?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 27, 2015)

16" across. About 8 gallons if full. Very little. U change the water every 3 weeks due to tannins from the driftwood, but could get away with longer due to the excessive amount of plants. I used to mist every day to get the plants to adapt, but now it is every few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## michele (Sep 30, 2015)

This looks amazing. I have land crabs and this would actually be great for them too, with coconut fiber and sand in lieu of the water.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful. I wish I could create something that with my sloppy design skills lmao


----------



## sschind (Oct 27, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> Beautiful. I wish I could create something that with my sloppy design skills lmao


I used to feel that way (still do a little bit) but I read something once that hit home.  Nature is not perfect.  People are afraid to try these sorts of things because they are afraid they can't replicate nature and thinks won't look right but it when they try to be too perfect that when things don't look right.  Get the basic down as far as materials and how to use them and then just dive in.  When it comes to painting and shading fake rocks and such I suck at it so most of my rockscapes are for the most part one color but when it comes to designs like this give it a try.  I can pretty much guarantee everyone else will think it looks a lot whole lot better than you think it does.  The thing is you can't get better at it if you don't start.

By the way excellent job to the OP.  My initial reaction was that it was too small but at 8 gallons it should be just fine.  Its difficult to determine scale.  I may hit you up in a PM for care on the crabs.  I'm thinking they may be my next project.


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 27, 2015)

That is seriously amazing. And the bf just freaked about those vampire crabs (he's got a thing for crabs XD; ).


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 31, 2015)

Do you have a filter or heater for this? Could they breed?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Nov 2, 2015)

Since I posted I have altered it a bit and added a small pump to create a drip off of various pieces of the driftwood. No heater though. And yes they could breed. When conditions are right they will produce offspring with no larval stage. I've bred a similar species before in another terrarium and these guys are pretty prolific. Problem is I ended up with all males and only managed to snag one female that arrived with the next order at the pet store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 2, 2015)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Since I posted I have altered it a bit and added a small pump to create a drip off of various pieces of the driftwood. No heater though. And yes they could breed. When conditions are right they will produce offspring with no larval stage. I've bred a similar species before in another terrarium and these guys are pretty prolific. Problem is I ended up with all males and only managed to snag one female that arrived with the next order at the pet store.


This is really neat! I researched Halloween/Moon crabs at one point in time and wanted to try keeping them. They seem pretty sensitive though. Beautiful terrarium!


----------



## watertiger21 (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow! Your terrarium is amazing! I'm super jealous right now


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 12, 2015)

Vampire crabs!! Love these little guys. I got the red ones. I feed them about once a week and they can take down crickets as well. I've actually had luck breeding them, it's pretty easy.


----------

